# Adirondack chair Plans



## aggieanglr

I want to build some chairs and tables for a friends bay house. I'm looking for any plans for bar height chairs and tables. If anyone has some they like and wouldn't mind sharing it would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## speckle-catcher

might be kinda tough - Adirondack chairs are typically low-slung beach or deck chairs for lounging.


----------



## MEGABITE

They make a tall version, they're 2cool! I want a couple as well


----------



## mdmerlin

I'd be interested in any plans as well. Would like a few for the back yard.

Also, any suggestions on best wood, glue, screws to use, etc. I don't have a lot of woodworking experience, but have wanted to get in to it and thought these would be a nice start.

I'd like something I could leave in the yard, uncovered. I know they'd deteriorate in the elements quicker, but don't have many options or storage.


----------



## Wolfmann

Here are a couple of links for free plans.

http://www.buildeazy.com/fp_adirondackchair.html
http://www.aaadirondackchairs.com/
http://www.adirondack-plans.com/adirondack-chair-plans.html


----------



## Bobby

I have heard that cypress wood will last longer on outside furniture like this.


----------



## TXXpress

I have some plans for an Adirondack swing if you're interested. I found them on the internet somewhere. It's in a pdf format. PM me your email address and I'd be glad to email them to you.


----------



## fangard

Teak(expensive) and stainless fasteners.


----------



## esp

Mahogany is cheaper than teak and better than cypress.


----------



## VJER

I use treated pine for the ones that I have recently built. What I do is just look on the net at all the chairs and make my own style. My chairs are tall enough so that you don't have to struggle to get up. If you have any questions, send me a PM. Here are a couple of pics of the ones I have built...Vic


----------

